# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  netpeople, intelligent assistant platform, iNAGO Inc., Toronto, Ontario, Canada

## Airicist

Developer - iNAGO Inc.

facebook.com/iNAGO.netpeople

twitter.com/iNAGO_netpeople

----------


## Airicist

Introducing mia! - The new digital assistant by powered by netpeople

Uploaded on Dec 30, 2011




> mia will be available on the Android store from January 10th 2012. This beta release is scheduled for the US market with other markets and languages soon to follow!

----------


## Airicist

iNAGO. Making technology alive!

Aug 4, 2020




> iNAGO is a leading provider of intelligent conversational assistants for automotive, mobile and home. iNAGO's netpeople software platform combines natural-language understanding, conversation and artificial intelligence to deliver a human-like experience that is smart, simple and fun.
> 
> The netpeople platform enables automotive OEMs to deliver intelligent and safe voice-based interaction in the car. netpeople has been adopted by TOYOTA, Clarion, Fujitsu-Ten and others, enabling them to deliver their own intelligent, conversational automotive services. iNAGO is further expanding its technology to home electronics and consumer services, delivering intelligent assistants with deep product knowledge for manufacturers to make their products more intelligent and intuitive. Seeking automotive OEMs and Tier 1s, and Consumer Electronic Manufacturers.

----------

